# صلاة القديس كبريانوس



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

صلاه جميله
شفاعه القديس تكون معك استاذي
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## روزا فكري (14 أكتوبر 2013)

امين امين
صلاة جميله جدا جدا 
شكرا استاذ نهيسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا أختى روزا
الرب يباركك*​


----------

